# External ECG for Water Heater



## jar546 (Nov 3, 2019)

Would you allow this external ground being used as an EGC rather than running inside the conduit to the EMT fed box with no ground?  He could have just installed the ground screw in the box and ran inside the conduit, but instead he opted to run outside the conduit to the waterpipe.  Thoughts?


----------



## steveray (Nov 4, 2019)

All conductors in same raceway or cable.....


----------



## ICE (Nov 4, 2019)

There's something about using a water pipe as an EGC.


----------



## e hilton (Nov 4, 2019)

Don’t forget the shelf knee brace held in place with a finish nail.


----------



## Rick18071 (Nov 4, 2019)

Looks like bonding to me not grounding. Bonding wires don't need to be run with other wires.


----------

